# Pigeons eating leaves



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi.

Say, I raise Indian Fantails. They live in a very large aviary with habitat. Only this week I have noticed that a few have started chomping on the leaves of one of the trees in the aviary. I didn't know pigeons eat tree leaves. Do they as a norm? Have I caused this? Is there a problem with my birds brewing? I just don't know. They have lived in this habitat for over a year now; and, now, have just developed this eating habit. Help!!

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Peavy (Mar 24, 2013)

I think the key question here is what kind of "tree" is it? But from what I understand with pigeons, it's uncommon for them to eat "leaves," they mainly eat seeds, grains, beans, etc.

Considering they're in an aviary and have access to the ground, have you considered maybe they have worms and are trying to expel them by eating something out of the ordinary?

I say let it go and don't be too concerned, but look at their droppings - specifically those that have acquired the taste for these leaves.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeons do like to eat green stuff. Ours get lettuce, and chomp them down to nothing. When they want greens,they show it by tearing at the leaves of the hedge where small stems poke through the aviary wire. Couple of days back, we put a nice piece of plastic topiary in for decorative effect which would not die from overfertilising  Some of them immediately tried it to see if they could eat the green 'leaves', but gave up when they could not pull 'em off.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

its completely normal

Some do it more than others, and how interested they are in the leaves varies a lot, one week they crave it, another they don't touch them once.

I don't think it has anything to do with worms - possibly if they feel they are lacking some nutrients they might go after them more, but they do not use leaves to expel anything, not like dogs/cats.

Most imp is what kind of leaves you have in the habitat. Some plants are highly toxic to birds so watch out


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Checkmate said:


> Hi.
> 
> Say, I raise Indian Fantails. They live in a very large aviary with habitat. Only this week I have noticed that a few have started chomping on the leaves of one of the trees in the aviary. I didn't know pigeons eat tree leaves. Do they as a norm? Have I caused this? Is there a problem with my birds brewing? I just don't know. They have lived in this habitat for over a year now; and, now, have just developed this eating habit. Help!!
> 
> ...


Hello,
Pigeons do eat occasional greens in their diet. I give them once a week. I just hang a bundle of leaves and they nibble on them to manageable pieces to swallow. 20 pigeons leave nothing of a small bunch of leaves. My breeders eat them more. They love spinach and rose leaves.

Thing is that how much leaves your pigeons are eating? And are they eating/digging on them daily?
If daily,they're probably lacking some vitamins/minerals in their diet. Eating leaves may also indicate lack of fibre/grit in their diet and/or stomach disturbances caused by worms or bacteria.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's normal for them to eat greens. It won't harm them unless it is a tree that is toxic to them. So I would find out if the particular tree is safe for them. If so then don't worry.


----------



## Peavy (Mar 24, 2013)

Pigeons eating greens is news to me, other than hearing of a loft feeding rabbit pellets (alfalfa) to control and monitor feed intake. I've personally been using layer pellets because it's what I have on hand. If there's layer pellets leftover, I'm overfeeding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of people give their birds chopped greens. Good for them. Gives them calcium. Mine love them. And chopped carrots too.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Great pictures Jay....and some spoit piggies too 

I have always strung spinich inside my loft regularly ....and they seem to love lettuce as well. Greens can be benificial in reducing the incidence of egg binding too .

Outside my loft I planted a daisy bush...and they have trashed it. It's never quite got the chance to grow and take off....they tend to to get their beaks through no matter what I put around it ....they seem like they are really enjoying themselves , without any adverse effects.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these beautiful pics,Jay3. What veggies are there in the dishes? Sorry,but when they're chopped they all look same to me .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Darren, I would love to see the trashed daisy bush. That's funny! I can just picture them trying to get at it. See, they know what's good for them. LOL. 

Brocky, that was kale and chopped carrots. They do get different greens, but they like that one. My picky birds don't like spinach as much. Sometimes they get a mix, and defrosted peas and corn sprinkled over it.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow. This is great! I can certainly provide diced/chopped greens.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------

